

Verizon to the Cable Industry: Let’s Be Friends - wtvanhest
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-20/verizon-to-the-cable-industry-let-s-be-friends.html

======
wtvanhest
I really hope the FTC stops this. If there is anywhere we need competition it
is this industry.

